# Caribes about to breed!!!!!!!!!



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Today, I was doing water changes, and I noticed that one of my caribes is always hiding under driftwood. To my surprise, that caribe and another have changed colors. One is extremely dark, thats the one that has been hiding for a week now. The other one lost all its redness and turned very silver in color. I took out my other 3 pygos immediately and left the two alone in my 55 gallon tank. I tried covering up that side of the tank too. What else should I do? I have never bred p's before and I don't wanna mess up. Should I cover up the tank or leave everything as is? Anyone help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Read this, http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...opic=38253&st=0


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tecknik Posted on May 20 2004, 04:03 AM
> Read this, http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...opic=38253&st=0


That link is now pinned so others can find it easier.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

fish_sauce said:


> Today, I was doing water changes, and I noticed that one of my caribes is always hiding under driftwood. To my surprise, that caribe and another have changed colors. One is extremely dark, thats the one that has been hiding for a week now. The other one lost all its redness and turned very silver in color. I took out my other 3 pygos immediately and left the two alone in my 55 gallon tank. I tried covering up that side of the tank too. What else should I do? I have never bred p's before and I don't wanna mess up. Should I cover up the tank or leave everything as is? Anyone help!!!!!!!!!!


 loc? ill buy some fry off ya!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Good Luck on them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't you think you may have been a bit premature with isolating the two before really knowing what's going on?
Don't get me wrong, it's by no means impossible you have a breeding pair, but leaving two pygo's together without knowing for sure they are indeed a couple is pretty risky: typically, two cariba (as any other pygo, for that matter) get along pretty badly, due to their territorial behaviour and social hierarchy... And fighting/competitive behaviour often looks pretty much like breeding behaviour.

What size are the two fish you're talking about? Do you have any pics of the two?

If I were you, I'd consider putting back the other 3 (even though your 55 gallon is way to small for 5 pygo's, but that's another issue) and make them feel at home.
Once both fish are darkened up, paired up and started building a nest, you have a confirmed pair, and only then it's comparatively safe to keep the 2 together without others...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

sellin da fries?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Don't you think you may have been a bit premature with isolating the two before really knowing what's going on?
> Don't get me wrong, it's by no means impossible you have a breeding pair, but leaving two pygo's together without knowing for sure they are indeed a couple is pretty risky: typically, two cariba (as any other pygo, for that matter) get along pretty badly, due to their territorial behaviour and social hierarchy... And fighting/competitive behaviour often looks pretty much like breeding behaviour.
> 
> What size are the two fish you're talking about? Do you have any pics of the two?
> ...










yep


----------

